# Do you guy like The monks of germany usa experimental fuzzy rockers



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

fuzzy rock of the 60'' is the subject , The monks made of marine of usa station in germany is cool, i like the song in german i dont remenber the name, it's catchy as hell, and has wall of sound for 1965 it's impressive hey?


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Last Galaxie Godspell - Finale (killer xian psych)





unkown german heavy xian psych fuzz

I just noticed the links above I posted are from 1972 but this seems to be about as close as you might get. I never heard of the Monks of Germany before.

There are a couple more in the magma sunburst xian psych playlist.

Not sure but I think this site has some:

http://www.1960schristianmusic.com/1960s_Christian_Music/Home.html

Maybe I'm off target with these suggestions.


----------



## poodlebites (Apr 5, 2016)

They were simply called The Monks, not The Monks from Germany, just for your information and they were indeed awesome as deprofundis says and ahead of their time. See this video if you don't trust us:


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

I've never heard of them before. Interesting. Stupid haircuts, but that was the '60s. They make more sense now than they probably did then.


----------

